# Wood chuck chipper



## TexasTreemonkey (May 25, 2008)

Im goin to look at a chipper (1998- 2001 Wood/Chuck W/C-17 Disc Chipper) at a auction. can anybody point me to a place where i can learn more about them? what their worth? what to look for? what size log they will handle? thanks


----------



## rbtree (May 27, 2008)

That's a 12 inch chipper, and about the same as a Bandit 250XP.....Altec is now the mfr......altec.com didn't have a listing for chippers.....

there's two for sale here you could compare it to: http://www.treetrader.com/cl/default.asp?keyword=woodchuck&category=all&action=search


----------



## TexasTreemonkey (May 27, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## radisoon (Jun 25, 2008)

*re:*

check out this website for Altec:

http://www.altecep.com/




TexasTreemonkey said:


> Im goin to look at a chipper (1998- 2001 Wood/Chuck W/C-17 Disc Chipper) at a auction. can anybody point me to a place where i can learn more about them? what their worth? what to look for? what size log they will handle? thanks


----------

